# What a concept!



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Saw a gun ad for an AR 15, comes with 120 rounds of ammo and 3 MREs and a tacti-kool pocket knife.

Here's the idea. why not put a mini bug out kit in your gun case? Just enough to get home on.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Sounds kind of like what Mossberg did with the Just In Case shotgun (JIC 500).


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

There's lots of gas stations on my way home to pick up some coke and a bologna sandwich! And I leave a few granola bars in case I need to barter with gangbanger squirrels. But its always smart to have something to snack on in your car because when you break down or get stranded I always seem to be starving and dying of thirst.


----------

